# Ryzen 5 3600 auf x370 oder B450 Mainboard



## knightmare80 (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo ihr verrückten,

ich schicke gerade meinen alten i7 870 im 2.PC in Rente. Da mein Hauptsystem erst im Oktober/ November umgebaut wird und ich die Finger nicht ruhig halten möchte,
möchte ich wenigstens etwas Basteln.

Ich möchte den Ryzen 5 3600 mir kaufen.

Ich habe schon: 
Scythe Big Shuriken 3 (Es wird nicht übertaktet)
4x4GB DDR4 3000 CL16 von Geil Super Luce aus meinem Hauptrechner
1050Ti von Zotac (halbe Höhe)

Da ich mit den ganzen AMD Chipsätzen nicht so den Durchblick habe und ein günstiges *MicroATX* suche, hoffe ich das Ihr mir helfen könnt. Wichtig sind mir *4x DDR4* Slots für meinen alten Arbeitsspeicher vom Hauptrechner

Preislimit sind 70Euro mit Versand. Es soll halt ein günstiger Rechner werden. Der 870 ist im SInglecore einfach immer wieder zu langsam und die SSD´s laufen nur mit S-ATA3 300

vGigaByte  GA-AX370M-Gaming 3 ab 59,99 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de Kostet mit Versand 66Euro     

oder

GigaByte  B450M DS3H ab 64,12 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de Kostet mit Versand 64 Euro


----------



## Torben456 (7. Juli 2019)

Leg lieber 4€ drauf und nimm folgendes Board -> ASRock B450M Pro4 Mainboard Sockel AM4 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## knightmare80 (7. Juli 2019)

danke für deinen Tip, aber warum dieses Board? Ich bekomme über Idealo/Geizhals viele Mainboards mit X370 und B450 Chipsatz
Ich habe gesehen das Du so ein Board hast, was gefällt Dir am besten am Board? 
Gibt es eigentlich auch Mainboards wo ich  den Single-Core-Boost verändern kann? Ich würde schon gerne im SC die 4,4 oder 4,5Ghz haben wollen...


----------



## knightmare80 (7. Juli 2019)

Habe noch so etwas gefunden ...

Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-AX370M-Gaming 3, Gigabyte B450M DS3H Geizhals Deutschland da wäre x370 oder B450 zur Auswahl... Quasi Identisch. Ist der B450 jetzt schlechter als der X370 ???

Dein Mainboard arbeitet mit Phasenverdopplung, das sollte wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, nicht immer optimal sein. ([Guide] Einführung in die Spannungsversorgung)


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Juli 2019)

Hab ich was überlesen oder wie stellst du sicher, dass das BIOS aktuell genug ist?? 

Mein Tipp wäre daher das MSI B450-A Pro ab €'*'82,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.
Noch besser wäre mMn das MSI B450 Tomahawk ab €'*'94,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland, aber das ist dir ja zu teuer...


----------



## knightmare80 (7. Juli 2019)

Das mit dem Bios ist natürlich ein Argument, aber selbst die aktuellen MB mit B450 Chipsatz könnten da ein Update gebrauchen.Das Gigabyte B450M für 66Euro Plus Versand ist ja wirklich Günstig...
Ich habe halt bisher nicht verstanden ob der B450 Chipsatz mir einen Mehrwert zum X370 gibt... am liebsten würde ich ja gleich zum X570 wechseln, aber 230Euro für ein Mainboard in meinem Zweitrechner sind mir dann doch zu viel

Achso, in das Case passt nur ein Micro ATX Board


----------



## Torben456 (7. Juli 2019)

Also ich habe ja die normale ATX Variante des B450 Pro4s, ich finde an dem Board eigentlich alles gut. Es bietet dir eigentlich alles was du brauchst, du kannst eine NVME + SATA m.2 SSD betreiben, hat 4 RAM DIMMS, einen recht soliden Soundchip und vor allem das VRM-Kühldesign ist echt gut, vor allem für das geringe Budget. Ich habe in letzter Zeit sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ASRock gemacht, es sind einfach durchweg gute Boards für wenig Geld. Ich würde jedes ASRock Board einem Gigabyte oder MSI vorziehen, alleine wegen des doch deutlich übersichtlicheren BIOS. Und nein du kannst nicht einzelne Kerne übertakten. Brauchst du aber auch nicht, 4,2 GHz auf allen Kernen sollte schon vollkommen ausreichend sein für jedes aktuelle Spiel.


----------



## knightmare80 (7. Juli 2019)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja die normale ATX Variante des B450 Pro4s, ich finde an dem Board eigentlich alles gut. Es bietet dir eigentlich alles was du brauchst, du kannst eine NVME + SATA m.2 SSD betreiben, hat 4 RAM DIMMS, einen recht soliden Soundchip und vor allem das VRM-Kühldesign ist echt gut, vor allem für das geringe Budget. Ich habe in letzter Zeit sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ASRock gemacht, es sind einfach durchweg gute Boards für wenig Geld. Ich würde jedes ASRock Board einem Gigabyte oder MSI vorziehen, alleine wegen des doch deutlich übersichtlicheren BIOS. Und nein du kannst nicht einzelne Kerne übertakten. Brauchst du aber auch nicht, 4,2 GHz auf allen Kernen sollte schon vollkommen ausreichend sein für jedes aktuelle Spiel.



In meinem Hauptrechner arbeitet auch ein ASROCK X99 Taichi MB... Klasse Teil  Dann werde ich halt noch was drauflegen und mir ein ASRock holen


----------



## yingtao (8. Juli 2019)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> danke für deinen Tip, aber warum dieses Board? Ich bekomme über Idealo/Geizhals viele Mainboards mit X370 und B450 Chipsatz
> Ich habe gesehen das Du so ein Board hast, was gefällt Dir am besten am Board?
> Gibt es eigentlich auch Mainboards wo ich  den Single-Core-Boost verändern kann? Ich würde schon gerne im SC die 4,4 oder 4,5Ghz haben wollen...



Einzelne Kerne hoch takten geht nicht und die 4,4 oder 4,5 GHz wirst du nicht erreichen können. Guck dir mal das Video von der8auer auf Youtube an. Um auf die 4,4 GHz zu kommen müsstest du die CPU auf unter 0°C herunterkühlen. Pro 20°C weniger kann die CPU 100MHz mehr Takt. Bei Ryzen 3000 kommt Roman mit ner custom Wakü (CPU Temp um die 40°C) immer nur auf 100MHz weniger als Boost angegeben wird. Beim 3600 wirst du also um mit ordentlicher Kühlung um die 4,0-4,1GHz sehen. Für die 4,4-4,5GHz müsste man die CPU auf -40°C herunterkühlen was im normalen Betrieb unmöglich ist. AMD scheint die Chips sehr stark selektiert zu haben sodass die kleineren CPUs nicht nur weniger Kerne haben, sondern auch nicht so hoch takten können.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Juli 2019)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bios ist natürlich ein Argument, aber selbst die aktuellen MB mit B450 Chipsatz könnten da ein Update gebrauchen.
> ...
> Achso, in das Case passt nur ein Micro ATX Board



Produktvergleich MSI B450M Bazooka Plus, MSI B450M Mortar Titanium, MSI B450M Mortar Geizhals Deutschland
Sofern du einen USB Stick besitzt, kannst du das BIOS Update selbst durchführen


----------



## knightmare80 (8. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich mein Budget auf einmal mit 100Euro Sprenge, kann ich aber auch gleich ein x570 Board kaufen.  Wenn dann Richtig... ob es nur Sinn macht ist eine andere Sache... jedenfalls nach dem Video von Roman und anderen Reviews taktet der 3700X fast 200Mhz im SC höher... das reizt mich dann schon... 
ASRock X570M Pro4 ab €' '199,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ... das gefällt mir, nur müsste ich dann den 5 3600 durch den 7 3700X ersetzen... Gutes Ding will Power haben 



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Produktvergleich MSI B450M Bazooka Plus, MSI B450M Mortar Titanium, MSI B450M Mortar Geizhals Deutschland
> Sofern du einen USB Stick besitzt, kannst du das BIOS Update selbst durchführen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Juli 2019)

Hm, ich mach ja nen Unterschied zwischen einem 100€ Board + 200€ CPU und dem 200€ Board + 350€ CPU, aber gut...


----------



## knightmare80 (9. Juli 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hm, ich mach ja nen Unterschied zwischen einem 100€ Board + 200€ CPU und dem 200€ Board + 350€ CPU, aber gut...



 Natürlich hast du recht. Aber wenn ich kein billiges Board finde für 70€ und dann auf einmal bei 100€ lande... dann überlege ich halt in jede Richtung. Muss nur noch mein altes System verkaufen. Einen i7-870 will aber Niemand, außer Geschenkt...


----------

